# Moving 130 metres NNE



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Well the decision has been made and we are moving ... I've just checked the compass and we shall be travelling NNE for about 130 metres as the crow flies. Yes! There will be a housewarming and invitations will be sent out in the traditional manner. It looks as if we shall be moving on 27th September, and will be asking local friends if they can give us a hand. Our new house ticks all the boxes for us, and even has fly screens, an open fireplace and an automatic watering system for the (thankfully smaller) garden. Those who have visited us will know the house (bungalow) we are talking about and I hope will visit us soon.

We have been here eleven months now, and just over ten months at this house. We have learned a lot in this time, and - no matter how much you like gardening - a big garden takes an awful lot of work. For the last couple of months we have just not had the energy to do it justice. That coupled with an intrusive landlady (and a lovely, laid-back landlord) helped us to make up our minds.

We had had our eye on this house ever since we moved here, and just over a week ago Ann saw a truck arrive to take away all the garden furniture. The following day, when I was having a siesta, two trucks from Peter Morton arrived and the rest they say is history. I called Savvas, the owner of the house, and he had no idea his tenants were moving. There was an exchange of pleasantries when he arrived as the last of the furniture was loaded, and then he gave me a call. Yesterday we met him there, saw the interior of the house and absolutely loved it. We have known him since the early days of our arrival, and he is a delightful man. The deal was done and two weeks on Friday we shall be living there.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Good luck with the new place.

I hope all the upheaval won't interfere with Candy Crush too much.

If there's anything we can do to help, just call.

P & S


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> Well the decision has been made and we are moving ... I've just checked the compass and we shall be travelling NNE for about 130 metres as the crow flies. Yes! There will be a housewarming and invitations will be sent out in the traditional manner. It looks as if we shall be moving on 27th September, and will be asking local friends if they can give us a hand. Our new house ticks all the boxes for us, and even has fly screens, an open fireplace and an automatic watering system for the (thankfully smaller) garden. Those who have visited us will know the house (bungalow) we are talking about and I hope will visit us soon.
> 
> We have been here eleven months now, and just over ten months at this house. We have learned a lot in this time, and - no matter how much you like gardening - a big garden takes an awful lot of work. For the last couple of months we have just not had the energy to do it justice. That coupled with an intrusive landlady (and a lovely, laid-back landlord) helped us to make up our minds.
> 
> We had had our eye on this house ever since we moved here, and just over a week ago Ann saw a truck arrive to take away all the garden furniture. The following day, when I was having a siesta, two trucks from Peter Morton arrived and the rest they say is history. I called Savvas, the owner of the house, and he had no idea his tenants were moving. There was an exchange of pleasantries when he arrived as the last of the furniture was loaded, and then he gave me a call. Yesterday we met him there, saw the interior of the house and absolutely loved it. We have known him since the early days of our arrival, and he is a delightful man. The deal was done and two weeks on Friday we shall be living there.


Then let's hope the landlady is as delightful...

Good luck

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Then let's hope the landlady is as delightful...
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Anders


She is, as we have got to know her when she made curtains for this house. Thank you for your good wishes. I have just given in our notice so that is that.

Martin


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Good luck with the new place.
> 
> I hope all the upheaval won't interfere with Candy Crush too much.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I thought you and I could sit in the shade with a cold beer whilst Sylvi helped Ann.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

I always enjoy reading you posts on the forum, we move over ourselves at the end of October........just wanted to wish you luck with the move.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

nemo1843 said:


> Hi
> 
> I always enjoy reading you posts on the forum, we move over ourselves at the end of October........just wanted to wish you luck with the move.


Thank you ... these are exciting times and good luck in October.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Even more exciting times here today. A fire started in the field near our new house and within seconds was out of control. I phoned the fire brigade and Ann phoned our soon-to-be landlord. The entire field vanished in smoke and flames and then the fire brigade arrived. Without them the house would have been in flames too. A close run thing and brilliantly done the Polis Fire Brigade.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Looking forward to the housewarming.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> Looking forward to the housewarming.


I think you may have missed it - the fire's out!!! 

Pete


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Martin - good luck with the move. Look forward to the second housewarming - sounds the first was a bit too warm!!!!

Best wishes,

David


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

buster12 said:


> Hi Martin - good luck with the move. Look forward to the second housewarming - sounds the first was a bit too warm!!!!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> David


Thanks - it was all a bit hairy while it lasted.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Just to let all our friends know we shall be offline until a telephone line is connected to our new house, and that is in the lap of the Gods. Until then, we shall only be online in bars where there is wifi. House move went brilliantly and cost us nothing ... and a big thanks to Dave, and his glamorous assistant, Pam, who removed our immersion heater timer and fitted it at the new house.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Just to let all our friends know we shall be offline until a telephone line is connected to our new house, and that is in the lap of the Gods. Until then, we shall only be online in bars where there is wifi. House move went brilliantly and cost us nothing ... and a big thanks to Dave, and his glamorous assistant, Pam, who removed our immersion heater timer and fitted it at the new house.


Hi Martin - pleased to hear it all went well! we will now await the house warming.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

meteoworld said:


> really I didn't understand ..


You dont have to, its Cyprus, not Morocco

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Glad to hear it all went well.

Waiting for the phone line will be frustrating as going cold turkey with Candy Crush can be painful.

We wish you well in your new home.

Pete & Sylvi


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> ...we shall only be online in bars where there is wifi...


What a great reason to go to Miki's early and leave late every day!

Best wishes in your new home!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

No there's a surprise as I am in Miki's, as I read these posts


----------

